# Afghans are Excited About a New Country



## AWP (Jan 21, 2012)

.....just not their own. But hey, they want us to leave, right? Bad, bad, American Scum!

Sheesh.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/01/21/afghan-asylum-bids-hit-10-year-high/?test=latestnews



> From January to November, more than 30,000 Afghans applied for political asylum worldwide, a 25 percent increase over the same period the previous year and more than triple the level of just four years ago, according to UN statistics obtained by The Associated Press ahead of their scheduled publication later this year.


 
Afghans are pulling out faster than NATO.

ISAF: I Saw Afghans Fleeing


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 21, 2012)

Its almost like the Afghans don't trust us to stick around and ensure their safety; even after they worked for us, risking their lives and the lives of their families. Whatever gave them that idea?


----------



## Manolito (Jan 22, 2012)

It is possible they googled Montagnards. We are pretty good at using Terps and people then flying off and leaving them to fend for themselves.
We do have change now the Government treats us all the same Terps converts and US citizens.


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2012)

JJ sloan said:


> Its almost like the Afghans don't trust us to stick around and ensure their safety; even after they worked for us, risking their lives and the lives of their families. Whatever gave them that idea?


 


Manolito said:


> It is possible they googled Montagnards. We are pretty good at using Terps and people then flying off and leaving them to fend for themselves.
> We do have change now the Government treats us all the same Terps converts and US citizens.


 
Exactly.

The Montagnards, Laotions, Central America in the 80's, the Shia-uprising in Iraq (1991), Somalia in '93.....

Why wouldn't they trust the US?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 22, 2012)

It is an enormous pain-in-the-ass to get people who worked for us overseas into the country legally.  Meanwhile, we have millions of people who never did anything for the country sneaking in on a regular basis, having babies, reaping the benefits of entitlement programs, and clamoring for their "rights."  Pisses me off.


----------



## Manolito (Jan 22, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> It is an enormous pain-in-the-ass to get people who worked for us overseas into the country legally. Meanwhile, we have millions of people who never did anything for the country sneaking in on a regular basis, having babies, reaping the benefits of entitlement programs, and clamoring for their "rights." Pisses me off.


 I hear your point and it is valid. People can easily be brought into the US it depends on who is wanting them here. There have been times when a person who had no business being here but is the end of an elaborate deal to get information.
There are over 50K Yards in the US mostly not the ones that put their life on the line but the ones that lined up at the right helo at the right time. I can only speak to the instance I witnessed and that does not make it true in all cases.
Funny what a cross bow and bracelet of elephant hair will buy you.


----------



## Brill (Jan 22, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> It is an enormous pain-in-the-ass to get people who worked for us overseas into the country legally.  Meanwhile, we have millions of people who never did anything for the country sneaking in on a regular basis, having babies, reaping the benefits of entitlement programs, and clamoring for their "rights."  Pisses me off.



Perhaps but my yard looks really good, my fruit/veggies have been picked, and my "glaucoma" is getting better.


----------



## QC (Jan 22, 2012)

It's a problem here to, though not as big as is made out. Afghans,Pakis, Tamils, Iraqis of all hues, we gottem all right here in River City. 
I believe we looked after Iraqi terps and their families too.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 22, 2012)

Educated Afghani's are running for the door, smart move on their part.
They should take a vacation to Mexico, then just cross the border.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 22, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Educated Afghani's are running for the door, smart move on their part.
> They should take a vacation to Mexico, then just cross the border.


 
Not really a bright idea, mexicans can get away with it because they lived next door... and just do gang retardation. Afghani rolls across the border as an illegal? Lot more connotations that will occur to that person.


----------



## CDG (Jan 22, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> Not really a bright idea, mexicans can get away with it because they lived next door... and just do gang retardation. Afghani rolls across the border as an illegal? Lot more connotations that will occur to that person.


 
True. The Afghans are certainly a bigger threat to us than the Mexicans.  Errrr, wait a minute.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 22, 2012)

herp derp illegal mexican, oh no more burritos

herp derp illegal afghani, oh no more ied's

I wouldn't care. I'd rather have some of the guys I worked with come to the US than stay over there, I know everyone here who's worked with terps or other assets have found that some of them ain't douchebags and are actually worth having around.  It would be nice if there was a preclusion to being able to yoink the good ones back if they didn't think their place was worth staying at. It'd make me feel better about "getting the good ones out" prior to glassing the place, anyway.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 23, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> Not really a bright idea, mexicans can get away with it because they lived next door... and just do gang retardation. Afghani rolls across the border as an illegal? Lot more connotations that will occur to that person.


You'd be surprised at the number of OTM's coming in from Mexico (and Canada to some extent).  Getting on US soil is 95% of the battle.

Just get here and be non-violent, administration has already retricted deportations to "violent" individuals, plus you can ask for asylum if caught.  I can't imagine a judge sending someone back to Lebanon, Iraq, or Afghanistan (hell, add the rest of the Arab world to that) because of the Political/Religious persecutions going on.


----------

